# Happy Thanksgiving you guys! :D



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I hope everyone has a safe and wonderful weekend.  I'll be doing the family visiting alllll weekend so that should be fun and tiring. lol.

sorry this came up in a search and I just lol'd so bad..


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Happy thanksgiving everyone!!

I already had one turkey tonight. Another tomorrow and a ham too. Hopefully none on Monday. . .


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Boooo its not happy here!!!    

Parent is in Hong Kong!

Nothing special to eat here!!! No Turkey! No Meat! No Vegetable! ... all rice + soys sauce - everyday!    

oh well! Q.Q


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I like this one LOL


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I was supposed to go up to the cottage for the weekend... but didn't meet up with my mother to head up... ah well will make do myself I guess, maybe I will check out if a charity I support needs help serving thanksgiving dinner


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> I hope everyone has a safe and wonderful weekend.  I'll be doing the family visiting alllll weekend so that should be fun and tiring. lol.


Happy Turkey Day everybody. Be sure to stop, take a minute and look around at and remember all we have to be grateful for.

Tip of the hat to Knave for working to give others something to be thankful for. Very


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Jackson said:


> I like this one LOL


haha, that one is awesome...if not a little creepy.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Happy Turkey-lurkey to everyone as well 

I'm stuffed and in need of a wheelbarrow to get around 

Yeah Chris, it is a bit creepy but it suits my twisted mellon for a chuckle


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Chris S said:


> haha, that one is awesome...if not a little creepy.


I know LOL

I was a bit grossed out but laughing at the same time 

I hope you all had a great one 

But this one is the all time best


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!! "heey buddy..."


----------

